# How to raise elephant moth caterpillar?



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

My brother found an elephant hawk moth caterpillar today and (knowing how much I am fascinated by this kind of thing) challenged me to rear it. After some googling, I found that they eat fuscias and other plants from the bedstraw and willowherb families. I am keeping it in a small fish tank in me bedroom, with tissue in the botton (for easy cleaning) and i've given him a couple of mistings. 

Just wondering now if there is anything else I can do to help?

Also I read that they will pupate and emerge as a beautiful moth around May-time but does anyone know roughly when he will begin to pupate?

Looking forward to hearing your replies!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

you need to give him soil as he will pupate underground. Then once he's burrowed, just put the box in a cool place over winter, but don't forget to put something like a stick in the tank. 

I once kept one over winter in a box in the shed, but one day I went to look and it had emerged, but its wings had dried all crumpled because it had nothing to climb up.


----------



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

thanks garlic pickle, i will make sure to find a stick asap. must have been horrible to find him all crumpled after keeping him for so long :-(


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I read something about them pupating in September-time (yay, Wikipedia).

Aaaanyway, where did your brother find it? May be that it was on the wander looking for a place to pupate, make sure you give it a deep thing of potting soil (dunno how deep they dig, but better too deep than too shallow I say).


----------



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

thanks hedgewitch, i'll make sure i get a pot of soil in there in the next few days. it was found in our garage, on the floor on the garage side of the door into our kitchen. No idea how long it had been there, was bloody lucky not to have been trodden on! with the freezer and washing machine in the garage that door is in almost constant use!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Sounds like the wandering then.


----------

